
Woman cons dozens of men into 'date' then sets them against each other - Markoff
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/aug/21/tinder-new-york-union-square-mass-date
======
jrnichols
What an awful attention seeking thing to do. I'm sure she thinks she's witty
and amazing, but this really is pretty cringe worthy.

And people wonder why trust in online dating is the way that it is.

